# Hol a konyakos üveg, Lestrade?



## NagyKiss

I have a question about a sentence I found in Hunglish corpus.

"Hol a konyakos üveg, Lestrade?" and this is translated as ""Here, Lestrade, your brandy-bottle!"

Shouldn't it be "Where's the bottle of brandy, Lestrade?"
Am I missing something here?


----------



## gorilla

You are absolutely right. It seems to be a literary "free translation".
Context:

"The brute!" cried Holmes. "Here, Lestrade, your brandy-bottle! Put her  in the chair! She has fainted from ill-usage and exhaustion."

- A vadállat! - kiáltott fel Holmes. - Hol a konyakos üveg, Lestrade? Ültesse a székbe a hölgyet! Elájult... Nem csoda, ennyi kínzás és ennyi gyötrődés után...

It may be that they want the brandy to reduce their excitement/stress after finding out something. It's still not clear from here what they exactly want with the bottle (who should give it to whom). You can read a bigger context to find out:

English: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/hound/tg_hound_14.html
Hungarian: http://mek.oszk.hu/01700/01718/01718.rtf‎


----------



## NagyKiss

Thanks, this corpus should be used with caution then

Always forget to ask this - how do Hungarians pronounce personal names? Lestrade is written as is, so do you pronounce it like Lashtrawde?))))


----------

